# Cluster flies fyi



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I came across this review after someone alerted me Amazon has BioAdvanced 700270B Science-Based Solutions Grub, Ant & Mosquito Killer for Lawns, Pest Control, 40 oz, Concentrate on sale for $14 (down from $20) and thought it may be of interest to any who have had to deal with these troublesome flies …

Cluster Flies.

In the 10 years we have been here every summer has resulted in hundreds stuck to stick strips hung in our 5 picture windows. A couple boxes worth on average. Outdoors sunny side of house would see them by the scores or hundreds. All of that, even after using the exotic stuff found in pricier scientific concentration quantities at stores like A_way. While over 95% of brand labels don't even mention cluster flies.

Well this season, with this stuff, I may have found the solution. First warm day I saw flies basking on side of house, I simply made a batch of this stuff and sprayed off the first 80 or so from the side of the house. And then --- MOST importantly I double sprayed the ground beneath that morning sun side of the house.

With cluster flies this is the secret. The treatment must already be in place on the ground where and when the larvae TRANSITION into adults.
The WHEN (which day and time) is going to be the first warm (over 64F) sunny MORNING after snow has melted. In past years I did not think a weeks wait mattered. This year I ordered early to be ready for the first signs of that chrysalis day or whatever they call it.

I swear. Seems too good to be true but so far it has been a week and the only flies I have seen have been random individual flies.


----------

